# Random ambient and sound effect player software



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

Once upon a time I had a software audio player that let you give it a list of effects and a list of ambient files and it would play them. Some of the settings let you randomize the time between, left/right fade, volume, etc.

I have not been able to find it again. Anyone here recall something like this? I do need to dig out and power up 2 old PCs to see if I can find it again.

Thanks


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Some years back I wrote an audio scheduler program. Not sure if that will help. You'll find in on my da-Share site. [LINK]


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure Audacity (freeware) will do most of that.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

Found the post about the player I was thinking about. 

https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/81491-trents-halloween-sound-machine.html

Unfortunately the files are long gone. I am hoping my old PC still has them.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

If there was sufficient interest, I'd consider writing something new to do a similar task.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

The wayback machine has an archive of the software by the way:
https://web.archive.org/web/2017010...is.net:80/2016/10/25/halloween-sound-effects/


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

Some reason I keep forgetting about the wayback machine. Thanks for finding that. And thanks for the software writing offer. I think this should do what I want.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I actually started writing a new PC application yesterday called da_Soundscape. So far I have it playing an ambient track (with looping option) as well as playing a random file from a list over the top. Over the next few days I'll add volume and other controls for each playback section.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh really? Thats great. Can't wait to see how it comes out. Thanks for the work you've done on it so far.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe I have trents files for his sound machine & i'm pretty sure he would be ok with me posting the files for others to enjoy as he is being credited as creator & he had publicly been posting & sharing here in the past.......


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

The software I'm writing is not the same as Trent's, but may be of interest to some. There's no point writing the exact same thing.

Right now I have it working with two "cue lists". Each one can have one or more files each with their own volume as well as some options for pan and play order. I should have it ready for testing later today and will post a link once it's ready.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi David, great having you here & more talent in your area of expertise on the forum ! Iooking forward in your software development sfx player program, thank you for your time & talents !!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

If anyone wants to try it, I've created a page on my da-Share web site for my da_Soundscape software.

No help file yet, but it should be easy enough to figure out. Use the + button to add mp3 / wav files or drop them onto the grid.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm adding small features and fixing bugs daily at the moment so make sure you check the above web site for new versions.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

You are a beast. Great job and thanks alot. I am planning on using this to run my thunderstorm. One layer for the rain and wind, one for thunder (used as lightning trigger for Perfect Storm), and the last for the real thunder (slight delay from the lightning) to the speakers. At least that is the theory.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

I've updated da_Soundscape a few times since I last posted in this thread. It now has 4 independent layers, reverb option, pause controls, status info and other enhancements. You can check it out here.


----------

